# Gillette Fusion Manual blades 4 for £5 (€6.50)



## PaddyW (16 Jun 2016)

Saw this over on boards.ie and have taken advantage of it, so thought I'Dd pass it on here


4 Gillette Fusion Manual blades for £5 (€6.50) from Superdrug, they can be collected free from any of their ROI stores or else delivery to Ireland is normally £3 but see below. No idea if this offer is 15th June only or while stocks last.

http://www.superdrug.com/Gillette/Gi...s-x-4/p/305960

If you select this link and access it you should get free delivery to ROI as per the previous Fusion ProShield Chill thread...
https://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/out...AT51IljZf2hhYQ


----------

